# The kid beating up on the old man !



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Joe @Kidvegas was kind enough to do a box split with me on a box of Tatuaje Reserva K222's. He got us a great deal and handled it all - look how pretty they are










but he certainly couldn't just let it end there........ had to throw in some extras now didn't he !










The 4 on the right are all new to me in these sizes so I think he has some sort of spyware on my 'puter.
Great selections Joe and I thank you for your generosity my friend. I will enjoy every one of these beauties. 
Next time I buy the box and do the split !!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice hit! Over and beyond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

nice!!...putting the postman back to work!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Spiccoli is a pimp.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Tasty ! 


TripleCapped.com


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Way to go Joe!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice combo Joe!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Joe @Kidvegas was kind enough to do a box split with me on a box of Tatuaje Reserva K222's. He got us a great deal and handled it all - look how pretty they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bro!!

Great doing this split with you my friend. Glad the bodyguards are in some new vitolas for ya. Thinking I'll donate one of them Tats to science this weekend...just a sample while the other's get some rest!

Enjoy bro and thanks again for splitting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed, triple play!


----------

